# Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln



## Charly_Brown (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine erste Mefo beim Watangeln gefangen. Ich glaube das Watangeln wird mein Favorit, es macht einfach Spaß im Wasser zu stehen, und die ganze Zeit in Bewegung zu sein, ABER:
Kein Tisch, kein Strand, kein Boot und trotzdem muss man so viele Dinge im Wasser auf die Reihe bekommen. 

Als ich den Fisch vor mir im Wasser hatte schien er mir recht klein und ann gings los. Den Kescher gepackt und schon hing der Drilling im Netz. Also ab zum Strand, der Fisch glücklicherweise maßig konnte erlöst werden.

Also hier ein paar Fragen:

Wie den Fisch schonend versorgen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist mit der Größe?
Wo lass ich die Angel, während ich den Fisch abhake/versorge?
Wie wo lasst ihr den Kescher, so dass ich mit dem Handschuh nicht ins Wasser greifen muss um den Griff zu fassen?

Über eine paar Antworten, und diverse Tipps während und nach dem Drill freue ich mich sehr.


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

snapster macht das bestimmt gleich#h |supergri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Also wenn ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob der fisch maßig ist , würd ich ihn per Hand landen .
Keschern ,bzw. Stranden ist für den Fisch nicht grad sonderlich gesund ...
Die Angel würd ich irgendwo an nen Stein lehnen , oder irgendwo ablegen wo zumindest die Rolle nicht mit Sand und Salzwasser in berührung kommt .
Und den kescher würd ich mir auf den Rücken schnallen .

Allerdings scheinst du ziehmlich tief ins Wasser zu gehen , wenn dein Keschergriff schon unter Wasser ist .
Meistens ists erfolgreicher wenn man nur bis zu den Knien drin ist , da im tieferen Wasser schon die mefos lauern .


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Hallo Charly!

Also es gibt einige Dinge die dir das Watangeln erleichtern... Wenn du einen Watkescher hast kannst du dir einen Gürtel, oder ein Neoprennierenschutz vom Motorradfahren besorgen und dann den Kescher dort auf dem Rücken verstauen, indem du diesen dort zwischen steckst! 
Gegen kalte Finger beim Watfischen, auch wenn du mal Wasser abbekommst helfen Neoprenhandschuhe. Die sind meist schon mit Kappen an den Fingerkuppen versehen, so das es keine Probleme beim Auswerfen gibt. Achte darauf das sie möglichst eng anliegen, sonst wird es trotzdem kalt !
Und wo du die Rute lässt joa mhmm da weiss ich momentan gar nicht wie ich dat mache, da müsste ich mal überlegen |kopfkrat . Fällt mir meist gar nicht auf im Eifer des Gefechtes, aber wenn ich es wieder weiss sag ich dir bescheid !

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir schon mal eine kleine Antwort auf deine Frage geben! 


MfG Snapster

PS: Danke Danke Mepps du Nuss !  Und wenn du belustigung beim Fischen brauchst nimmst einfach den Mepps mit, der macht dat schon


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Charly!
> 
> Also es gibt einige Dinge die dir das Watangeln erleichtern... Wenn du einen Watkescher hast kannst du dir einen Gürtel, oder ein Neoprennierenschutz vom Motorradfahren besorgen und dann den Kescher dort auf dem Rücken verstauen, indem du diesen dort zwischen steckst!
> Gegen kalte Finger beim Watfischen, auch wenn du mal Wasser abbekommst helfen Neoprenhandschuhe. Die sind meist schon mit Kappen an den Fingerkuppen versehen, so das es keine Probleme beim Auswerfen gibt. Achte darauf das sie möglichst eng anliegen, sonst wird es trotzdem kalt !
> ...


 
...ich hab ihn gerochen#h


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Wenn ich Miss Mefo vor mir im Wasser sehe, entscheide ich nach Augenmaß, ob ich sie mitnehme oder nicht.

Wenn ja, keschern, an Land gehen und den Rest erledigen. Wenn nicht, klemme ich mir die Ruten unter den linken Arm und versuche so schonend wie möglich den Haken zu lösen, ohne zu keschern.

Sofern ich bzgl. der Größe nicht sicher bin, entscheide ich für die Angeklagte. Dann war sie sowieso zu klein .

Bei Dorschen verfahre ich anders. Hier kommt der Kescher fast nie zum Einsatz. Es sei denn der Dorsch ist so groß, dass ich ihn nicht richtig fassen kann.

Dorsch ausdrillen, über die Rute an sich ranziehen, mit der linken Hand greifen, Rute wieder unter den linken Arm klemmen, mit der rechten Hand den Glücklichmacher greifen und den Dorsch ins Land der Träume schicken . Wobbler/Blinker entfernen und der Blinkeröse an der Rute einhängen, Dorsch an den Ring und weiter geht es|supergri .

Meinen Kescher trage ich immer auf dem Rücken hinter den Gürtel geklemmt. Außerdem trage ich noch Handschuhe aus Flies, die extra für die Watangelei gedacht sind. Die Dinger wärmen auch noch, wenn du ins Wasser gefasst hast.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.|wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Also Dorsche die mitgenommen werden sollen , Strande ich grundsätzlich .
Hatte schon mehrmals das sich der Haken im letzten moment löste , ich den fisch im flachen aber trotzdem noch greifen konnte .
Beim Keschern ist der Fisch dann verloren ...


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Stranden;+ ?? Nä, nach Möglichkeit nicht. 

Jedesmal, wenn man ans Ufer geht, läuft man auch Gefahr nen Taucher hinzulegen. Gerade im Dunkeln. Deshalb versuche ich die Landung und alles weitere im Wasser zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*



			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Wie den Fisch schonend versorgen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist mit der Größe?
> Wo lass ich die Angel, während ich den Fisch abhake/versorge?
> ...



Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der Fisch das richtige Maß hat kommt für mich nur eine Handlandung in Frage.
Die Angel stecke ich während ich meinen Fang versorge immer oben zwischen Watthose und Pullover.
Den Kescher trage ich auf dem Rücken, da am Griff ein Gummiband ist, hängt er nicht im Wasser.
Dieses Gummiband ist so elastisch, dass ich ihn benutzen kann ohne ihn irgend wo abhängen zu  müssen.
Diese Angelei ist für mich auch zu einer Leidenschaft geworden.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Angelei ist für mich auch zu einer Leidenschaft geworden.
> Gruß Knurri!



Dann werden wir beiden dieser Leidenschaft doch mal ausgiebig beim Pfingsttreffen in Meschendorf fröhnen#6 .


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Bei mir geht es ab März wieder los.
Ich halte es kaum noch zu hause aus.


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Yeepphh, bei mir auch  . Spätestens am 25.03., da bin ich nämlich eine Woche auf Aeroe. Hoffe aber, dass ich vorher schon mal an die Küste komme.


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Hier mal ein paar Tipps von mir.
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, das der Fisch, egal ob Meefo oder Dorsch, zu klein ist, gibt es nur die Handlandung. #6 
Dabei stecke ich das Griffteil der Rute vorne in die Watbüx. Der Haken wir noch im Wasser aus dem Fisch entfernt.  
Da ich Handschuhe mit halbem Finger aus Tinsulat anhabe, zumindest in der kalten Jahreszeit :q   , ziehe ich den Handschuh aus, mit der Hand ich den Fisch umfassen will. Bei mir ist`s die linke. Den Handschuh stecke ich auch vorn in die Büx. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut.
Ist der Fisch gut maßig, dann kescher ich ihn. Dabei ziehe ich wieder den linken Handschuh aus. Jetzt kommte es auf den Fisch an. Ist es ne Meefo, dann gehe ich an Land und versorge Sie dort. Betäuben, Haken lösen, Herzstich. Bei Dorschen mache ich das ganze im Wasser, da meistens noch mehrere Dorsche zu erwarten sind und diese ja meistens in der Dunkelheit beißen. Stirnlampe dabei natürlich an. Der Dorsch wird betäubt, der Herzstich gesetzt und der Haken gelöst. Dann an den Fischgalgen und weiter gehts.
Den Kescher habe ich meistens im Wasser liegen. An "kurzer Leine" sozusagen! :m


----------



## anglersteven (18. März 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Wo lasse ich denn die gefangenen Fische?


----------



## magnus12 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...34744747924&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0

gibts im Baumarkt oder Eisenwarenhandel|wavey:, trägt man am Gürtel

Fortgeschrittene transportieren ihre Meerforellen jedoch lieber eingehüllt in eine Plastiktüte in der "Dackeltasche" ihrer Watjacke. Das erspart blöde Fragen


----------



## Mefospezialist (19. März 2012)

*AW: Brauche Tipps zum Watangeln*

Also bei mir beibt der Kescher sehr oft am Strand.

In der Regel wird der "zu kleine Fisch" per Hand gelandet, die maßigen werden gestrandet. 

Einzig an Steinigen, Rutschigen, Blasentang/Felsküsten nehme ich den Kescher mit ins Wasser da ich nicht über diesen Grund zurück an Land laufen/fallen will mit ner Mefo am Band, das kann in die Hose gehen.

In der Regel stehe ich auch nicht tief im Wasser oft sogar  noch trocken Fußes am Strand.

Grüße

David


----------

